# Coyotes are tough to get a shot at



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Since Tuesday when I killed my deer I have been hunting everyday trying to kill a coyote. I have had sightings most days and have yet to get a shot off

Always too far, running or both

Yesterday I thought I had one good to go. He was at around 90 yds at a slow trot and I had the crosshairs on him. I whistled to stop him but instead of stopping he immediately went to full speed run. All I could do was laugh and learn.

No sightings yet today of deer or coyote


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We saw two coyotes. One fell victim to a muzzleloader. The other was running at approximately warp 5, and escaped. We start a coyote pool on Sunday night during the annual fish fry. Everyone throws five bucks into the pool. First guy to bag a yote wins the money, and we start another one. I never get in on it, 'cause I don't shoot them.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

As a pretty dedicated coyote hunter I can tell you that once they decide that something is wrong you are going to have a really tough time shooting it!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Got a yote the Tuesday of bucks only in WV. It was up the hill following a doe group. I lip squeaked and it came right down the hill tword me where i rolled him with my 30.06.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My hunting partner and I have shot 3 so far during bow season.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Best way to stop em is the good ol lip squeak . Sometimes it even brings em right in .


----------



## Dbransco (Nov 27, 2012)

They are wiley thats for sure. I love coyote hunting because of the challenge. You almost have to be at the right place, at the right time if you are not using any aids such as calls, night vision, etc. I shot my first coyote with a 12 ga. one day while walking through my pasture. I just so happened to be downwind on a windy day and the grass was tall. I walked right up behind it. Since that time, its almost like they know and are very sneaky.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

It's great to see guys going after these varmint coyotes. I really believe that if we don't make a serious effort to keep their numbers in check, our other species will suffer. Sometimes we forget they are "carnivores"!! If they can catch it, they can eat it! Deer, turkey, pheasant, rabbit. I don't know how often they need to eat, but I would imagine that more yotes you see.... The less of other animals you will see. Any one have plans on how to make one of those DIY predator calls with an iPhone? I have a .223 that a plan to roll some yotes with this winter. Good luck!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have only gotten two shots off at coyotes in 22 years of hunting. Both times the yote was stopped. The first was 26 yards with a bow and I was twisted around to the right (right handed shooter). The other was slug season and he was a small one about 65 yards out. I have never shot at one moving. They are tough to get shots on for sure. 

Oh, and yeah whistling would not be a good way to get one to stop, but you know that now.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I am 1 for 3 on yotes over the past 30 years in PA. I missed two while bear hunting years past (although that. 45/70 would certainly put a hole in them. I got one last year in deer season which was running and I couldn't believe I got it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Best way to stop em is the good ol lip squeak . Sometimes it even brings em right in .


...or a bark


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Kim, don't feel bad I had one stop at about 25 yards from me Saturday and I couldn't even get off a shot. He came busting in on me to my right side. I first saw him at about 50-60 yards away and he was moving briskly. In no time he was in on me and looking beyond me in my direction. I had no way to get my gun from its resting sling position to my shoulder. He stood for a few seconds and then took off again. By the time I wheeled around and picked up on him again on the other side of the stand there was no shot opportunity. On Monday I had one cruise in on me broadside from about 50 yards. He stopped and looked my way as I was hunkered in a fencerow. He decided something was not right and was down over the small ridge before I could find him in the scope. So yes I can totally relate to your story. On Monday evening we had one going across the cornfield headed toward my son who was sitting on the fencerow. I kept waiting for a boom but it didn't happen. Instead I hear a loud whistle. From this I can also attest that yotes don't like to stop for whistles. He even resorted to letting out a "Hey!!" which also had the same result. He never got off a shot. He was using the muzzleloader and could not find him in the scope at Mach 1. Hopefully we will get them here soon. They are starting to really piss me off!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been killing them left and right the last 4-5 years...it seems I am a natural coyote attractor or something when deer hunting.LOL I killed 2 with my bow last year I've killed 3 with my bow this year and passed shooting one Monday of gun season as I didn't want to disturb the woods.

Lundy - I'm not a coyote hunter either, but I have learned that I don't try to stop them to shoot them....even with the bow only 1 was stopped and he stopped on his own. You have to shoot them while on the move. They are way smarter than deer...if they catch wind or anything there is zero hesitation they bolt and rarely stop to look back in my experience. 

I'll post a pick of the most recent coyote victim I took the week before gun with my bow in Pike county; this is the 2nd coyote bow killed on this property in 2012. He came full tilt down the ridge, but foolishly slowed to a trot when passing me at 25 yards...he went only 30 feet and piled up.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Barking at them usually works.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

to the call them yep they make them and I can fix them. there refered as : Game Callers :. use get lot work from a sports store. fix them free in most cases. there not just yote calls made to put in these. most I fixed where turkey callers. same unit just differant call. any one in here got the call records or tape for these. I can make up a few if had the tape or record and last few years or so they came on a CD. there are duck quacks to and crow you name them. I like buy a few working or not. fix your for a low fee as shipping cost me something to return it. but theres no leg or armes demand here.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is the coyote from Pike County bow hunting in November. He ran full go all the way down the ridge, but for some reason slowed to that little bouncing walk they have at 25 yards.....his mistake:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

By the way...I am having much better luck this season with coyotes than deer! I've only seen a handful of deer and passed over 1 decent 8 point with a bow that I felt was young all year. Shot 3 coyotes now with a bow during the same sits. This is spread over 3 counties. That should tell anybody there are a LOT of coyotes around!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Anyone within a reasonable distance of Akron with a yote problem, and no solution, drop me a pm. We can get together for some calling this winter.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Meowing works!


----------

